# Tipp: Auftriebskörper sehr günstig+gut



## Benson (4. September 2009)

Habt ihr auch schon mal gedacht, dass die Auftriebskörper im Angelladen ziemlich teuer sind und Styropor immer nervig bröselt.

Tipp: Kauft euch eine Schwimmnudel(2,50-3,00 Euro) und schneidet mit einem scharfen Cutter selbst beliebige Formen.
Aber Vorsicht, die Mengen werden euer ganzes Anglerleben wahrscheinlich reichen:m
Alternativ kauft eurem Kind eine Schwimmnudel und schneidet euch ein kleines Stück ab - hier seht ihr mal was man aus ca. 10cm Nudel alles rausbekommt und im Vergleich dazu den Rest:q











Viele Grüße
Ben


----------



## *angelprofi (4. September 2009)

*AW: Tipp: Auftriebskörper sehr günstig+gut*

keine schlechte idee
dann kann man die nudel dippen - dann hat sie gleich noch einen geschmack^^


----------



## Jemir (4. September 2009)

*AW: Tipp: Auftriebskörper sehr günstig+gut*

nimm einfach diese hartschaumverpackungen, da musst Du garnichts kaufen


----------



## Benson (4. September 2009)

*AW: Tipp: Auftriebskörper sehr günstig+gut*

Hi,

die Hartschaumverpackungen sind aber sehr steif. Das Material der Nudel ist ziemlich flexibel und kann so besser in den Köfi gesteckt werden. Den Kostenfaktor kann man bei der Menge auch vernachlässigen oder man teilt sich eine Nudel mit 5 Anglern;-)


----------



## WallerKalle04 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Tipp: Auftriebskörper sehr günstig+gut*

oder man teilt sich eine Nudel mit 5 Anglern;-)[/QUOTE]


ohoh wenn das der ferkelfander liest:q


----------



## Terraxx (5. September 2009)

*AW: Tipp: Auftriebskörper sehr günstig+gut*



Benson schrieb:


> oder man teilt sich eine Nudel mit 5 Anglern;-)



tatüütataaaa
:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Aalhunter33 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Tipp: Auftriebskörper sehr günstig+gut*

@ Benson

.....prima Idee finde ich,werd das mal antesten. #6


----------



## Honeyball (6. September 2009)

*AW: Tipp: Auftriebskörper sehr günstig+gut*

Ihr seid mir ja ein lustiger Haufen#d#d#d
Da fällt euch das hier


Benson schrieb:


> oder man teilt sich eine Nudel mit 5 Anglern;-)


sofort auf, 
aber das hier


*angelprofi schrieb:


> dann kann man die nudel dippen - dann hat sie gleich noch einen geschmack


wollt ihr etwa ungeahndet durchgehen lassen#d#d#d:vik:

Aber nicht mit mir:m
Da werden doch gleich mal beide nominiert...


----------



## Terraxx (6. September 2009)

*AW: Tipp: Auftriebskörper sehr günstig+gut*

lol wie geil


----------



## Benson (6. September 2009)

*AW: Tipp: Auftriebskörper sehr günstig+gut*



Aalhunter33 schrieb:


> @ Benson
> 
> .....prima Idee finde ich,werd das mal antesten. #6



Danke, teste es mal

@ Ferkelfahnder und die anderen:

JaJa, da passt man mal nicht auf was man schreibt und schon kommt das Blaulicht:q

Aber jetzt wo ich es lese...ist das erste doch noch besser



> Das Material der Nudel ist ziemlich flexibel und kann so besser in den Köfi gesteckt werden...oder man teilt sich eine Nudel mit 5 Anglern;-)



Nudel in Köfi oder mit den Anglern teilen?


----------



## Aalhunter33 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Tipp: Auftriebskörper sehr günstig+gut*

|supergri


----------



## Honeyball (6. September 2009)

*AW: Tipp: Auftriebskörper sehr günstig+gut*



Benson schrieb:


> JaJa, da passt man mal nicht auf was man schreibt und schon kommt das Blaulicht:q



:q:q:qDu siehst, dass es überall wachsame Mächter über Sitte und Moral gibt, die mich sofort alarmieren...:vik:


----------



## Eichi06 (30. September 2009)

*AW: Tipp: Auftriebskörper sehr günstig+gut*

ich nehm einfach immer die Styropordosen der Tauwürmer ausm Angelladen.EInfach zurecht schneiden und fertig.


----------



## BARSCH123 (30. September 2009)

*AW: Tipp: Auftriebskörper sehr günstig+gut*

ich finde die nudel top wenn man sie in kleine stücke schneidet und sie ANAL in den köfi steckt   #6


----------



## PapaBear (30. September 2009)

*AW: Tipp: Auftriebskörper sehr günstig+gut*

Probierts doch mal mit diesem Spiel und Bastelmaiszeugs für Kinder. treibt auch tierisch auf und wenns mal ins Wasser fällt freuen sich die kleinen Weißfische weil es sich auflöst. Und das mit der Nudel anal in den Köfi einführen ist jawohl erst recht was für den Ferkeleienfahnder|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## voice (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tipp: Auftriebskörper sehr günstig+gut*

@angelprofi.... du willst deine nudel dippen... damit sie nen anderen geschmack bekommt???....aha.... ich dusche... das gehet auch.... ehrlich...


----------



## Benson (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tipp: Auftriebskörper sehr günstig+gut*

Was erwarte ich bloß, da schreibt man einmal Nudel und der ganze Thread dreht sich nur noch um die eine Nudel aber eben nicht um diese|uhoh:


----------



## stefano89 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tipp: Auftriebskörper sehr günstig+gut*

Leute....das hier ist echt Kindergarten! Wenn ihr schon bei solchen Ausdrücken schmunzeln müsst ist da irgendwas falsch verpolt.


----------

